# PCI-E 6 PIN Connector connected into EPS 8 PIN. Help needed.



## RAMA PRASAD (Sep 9, 2012)

Friends. I dont have much knowledge about connections. Yesterday i thought of cleaning my pc. I opened the cabinet and all the connections for cleaning the dust out. (i think i exactly remember all the connections how they were. One 24 pin, one 6 pin into 8 pin plot, one 6 pin for graphics.) i reconnected in the same manner. After that i switched on the computer and nothing happened. Since i was sure of the connections to be correct as previously connected, i took it to the shop from which i purchased. He switched on the pc as it is. Nothing happened. He replaced the psu with other one and it was working. Now it was confirmed that my psu is faulty. He kept it with him for rma.
Today i read the sticky thread about psu and i came to know about pci-e and eps12v and 2x4 atx 12v.
Now its you experts job to help me out.
1. Did my psu really failed due to that faulty connection?
2. Will it be working again if i connect the 2x4 atx 12v into the 8 pin connector?
*i may have very less time as the shopkeeper may send my psu tomorrow.
*i am really sure that before cleaning the 8 pin connector was connected with a 6 pin connector leaving top 2 pins blank.
*PSU: CORSAIR VX450W
*BOARD: GIGABYTE GA 880 GM UD2H


----------



## coderunknown (Sep 9, 2012)

1. don't think so. your PSU failed cause it didn't get the required power. And actually it is common thing for most newcomers to plug the wrong cable into the EPS point.
2. can't say. i guess the shopkeeper knew of the problem as he should be familiar with the connectors. and your psu is most likely working. BTW you can send the PSU yourself so better bring it back.


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Sep 9, 2012)

I think the shopkeeper didnt check the connections.
My doubt is will it work again if i do proper connections this time.
I am presently in Bhuj, Gujarat. How can i send the product.
The online corsair rma form gave me a hong kong address to ship the product.

I should say one more thing. I came to know about paper clip test by googling. And yes it passed the paper clip test.


----------



## funskar (Sep 9, 2012)

RAMA PRASAD said:


> I think the shopkeeper didnt check the connections.
> My doubt is will it work again if i do proper connections this time.
> I am presently in Bhuj, Gujarat. How can i send the product.
> *The online corsair rma form gave me a hong kong address to ship the product..*


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Sep 9, 2012)

yes. Its true.
Here is the part of my mail reflecting the address.

Please also mark the RMA number
clearly on your package, and ship your
RMA to the following address: Corsair Inc. ATTN: RMA Department
Unit B &C , 13th Floor, Tai Sang
Container and Godown Centre
2-10 Cheung Fai Road, Tsing Yi, NT
Hong Kong
+852 2756 8118  Phone 510-657-8747


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2012)

See keizen infoservice website and go to nearest service center which are already mentioned in their website.


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Sep 11, 2012)

Brought back the psu. Connected the 2x4 atx 12v into eps and its a wonder. The pc started working again. No failre of any parts due to my wrongly connecting the pci-e into eps.
And the sticky basic guide really helped me to learn the connections.
Thank you for your support and the thread may be closed.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

^^ No damage? Consider yourself as lucky.


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes. May be and thank god.
Out of enthusiasm, i want to know what part may get damaged normally under such situation?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2012)

RAMA PRASAD said:


> Yes. May be and thank god.
> Out of enthusiasm, i want to know what part may get damaged normally under such situation?



In most of the cases Processor + motherboard gets damaged as a result of the adventure.


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Sep 12, 2012)

Then i am the luckyest.


----------

